# ABS Activated right before complete stop??



## Scarlett&UrbanGrey (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello guys (and gals)
I'm new to vortex and a relatively new VW owner..

'04 GTI 1.8t is the car...

Problem: 
My ABS light isn't on but for some reason right before I come to a complete stop the abs activates and gives resistance. It only occurs literally when I am rolling about to completly stop, no other time.
Every other aspect of my brakes seem fine.
At first it thought it was bad calipers, but they seem okay.

Is there something in paticular that stands out with this issue? Anything to check first?
Any sensors, modules, electrical components,etc it could be?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

Same issue as another member. You have a speed sensor starting to fail. Would require a road test with a scanner that can read all the wheel sensor. While coming to a stop watch all 4 and 1 will glitch


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

Rust particles on the rotor ring or missing/damaged teeth will also cause this.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

all good (true) info so far in this thread :thumbup:

On very low speeds, the resolution of the ABS sensor basically drops off (few sensors have 0mph capability), so if there is any issue, it may think wheel lock as it stills senses some linear speed.


----------



## reflex vr6 (Jan 27, 2011)

like Gtijoe said, Wheel Speed Sensors (WSS) have a very difficult time picking up lower speeds (anything right around 5 mph. My guess is that a tooth is missing on the ABS ring or it is very crudded up.

It could also just be false activation's of the ABS. This problem would not cause the ABS light because it is still functioning properly like it is designed, just not at the right time.


----------



## Caylon (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine are doing the same thing. Just started doing it yesterday but no ABS lights. It's frustrating


----------



## Rawrnm (Apr 20, 2010)

ive had the same problem happening with my jetta. i had the car scanned and 2 sensors show a fault, however i recently replaced them.i was told it could be the ABS tone wheel


----------



## mooseinabox (Dec 5, 2011)

My light has been going on and off ever since I bought my car about two months ago. I have relatively the same issue. I'm having my mechanic check it out on monday.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Let us know what you find out


----------



## mooseinabox (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's what my fault codes were:

3 Faults Found:
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Right (G44)
35-00 - -
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Right (G44)
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Right (G44)
04-10 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent
04-10 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent

A simple sensor, just as I assumed.


----------



## Rawrnm (Apr 20, 2010)

[UPDATE]
TLDR version:looked at hubs where the computer was throwing codes. one looked really bent/rusted, replaced them along with new sensors, FIXED! :beer::beer::beer:

Im not sure how well you can see how bent it is, but it is indeed. one other thing, the previous sensor that was installed was kind of far away from the abs ring, might help to check that out too.


----------

